# Are these bees worth keeping?



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

oh boy. now what?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

They like the Box Tenbears........just not the inside.....:lpf:

Just kidding, must be a bummer, you will figure something out. Good Luck, keep us posted. G


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Dumb bees? Or sit just too hot in PA?
Fabian


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

"Are these bees worth keeping?" 
No, mail them to me.


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

At least yours stayed. i had a swarm do that, and they just left the comb as a slap in the face. Just catch the queen as you do a cutout.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I will happily accept the donation of those bees if you don't want them..


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Actually we sort of successfully hived them. I say sort of because I cut the comb out and put it in a transport box which I put where the trap was. I knew I had the queen Because within 2 hours there were no bees were lingering on the supports. after dark I closed them up and took them to an outyard. The next day I went to the yard with a new hive, stand, two frames of brood, 1 of stores and 1 drawn comb. took the frame I had banded their comb in and placed it in the hive. dumped the bees in, and placed in the frames I brought with me. No sooner had I put the lid on the bees began streaming out. In a minute the sky above the yard was a cloud on bees. I knew the queen had flown. I sat on the tailgate of my truck hoping she would lite within reach.

Within a minute the bees began to gather in a hawthorn tree about 15 feet off the ground. What Luck! I backed my truck under the tree and was able to reach the branch, pulled it down and carefully held it while I cut it off. took it to the hive removed 5 frames, and shook the bees in. soon the remaining airborne bees began filing in. It has been a week and they are behaving normal. so I guess they decided to stay.

In all the years I have been keeping bees that is the first time I have had a swarm build an exposed hive under a baited trap. These bees they are a changing!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Glad to hear they decided to go to work for you Tenbears. This is just my second year, I hived 2 swarms this season and they both went right to work. Lucky I guess. G


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

these bees did not read up on normal bee behavior.


----------

